# Need URGENT help



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is a 3x5 shower that I'll be doing in the next month or so.










With the drain set so high, anyone know how much concrete I'll need?
Would fence post mix be better? Do curbs have to be higher than the drain or does that vary from shower to shower? My electrician says the didra goes underneath the fencepost mix, but the trim carpenter says he's FOS, it goes on top. I've also been told by a mason that people use celeroy in shower floors. I've not heard about this.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

concrete none, 2x10,s to stiffen floor 8?, dry pack 3cu yrds?,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is everyone sure that is what the height of the shower floor is suppose to be? Is the pvc drain glued in already? Usually that is one of the last things to go in after all the waterproofing membranes and isolators and tile.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

sunkist said:


> concrete none, 2x10,s to stiffen floor 8?, dry pack 3cu yrds?,


There's a doubled 1.9 LVL beam and 2x10x8' joists, so it should be able to handle the weight. The bottom of the drain is about 8 inches up, but I'm figuring I can use a preformed bench.

Do I wrap the dedra over the curb or under it?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And it's not even April....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I also think the drain is too high. I probably wouldnt take advice from the electrician, trim carpenter, or mason about a shower pan. If you havent done one you might hire someone to do it and watch closely. Those can be some very expensive mistakes to fix.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

dedra?, call mike homes, he,s still using ditra, has not heard of upgrade!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And it's _still_ not April.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

just turn it into a freestanding urinal for children and call it a win :thumbsup:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

were waiting 6am comes early!.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> And it's _still_ not April.


Will they have the sale on dedra in april? I can't wait as I need urgent advice as I'm doing this in the next month or two. I looked up mike homes and all I got was his sunglasses for sale. It's summertime and hot though, so I understand why he wears bib overalls.

Anyway, does the dedra go under or over the curb?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon said:


> just turn it into a freestanding urinal for children and call it a win :thumbsup:


I've checked into those noble trough urinals and they're pretty pricey.
Plus, the kids would probably miss and pee over the curb and into the bathroom floor. But I guess we could carpet that though.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

OMG...if stupid could fly this place would be a airport !

Really guys? Really?

CO762, you have proved a point with this one.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought there were some great ideas.......blink


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> CO762, you have proved a point with this one.


No point to prove other than every day could be april. I looked at that for a while and thought it'd be funny to post that with some of the questions/comments we've all heard.

The big tip off to me messing around should have been needing "URGENT" help on a job a month or two away.  That was my first line.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Groutface said:


> Thought there were some great ideas.......blink


There were. I'm surprised no one commented on the water--blue for boys, red for girls. They think of everything these days.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I had one of those this week too...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Aaron, you better get up to speed if you're going to be a professional tiler--If you're going to use that level as a curb, it's too close to the drain. Move it back and stack two together to get a better width.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

What about this?









Plumber thought it was ok tocover a cut in the 1 1/2" high drain liner with silicone......and lots of it. So I did this......he was really cooperative....punch









Booyah!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Groutface said:


> What about this?
> 
> View attachment 73283


Man, I don't think he'll have to worry about water leaking.
He should patent the process.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I know that curbless showers have become quite popular. Maybe this is going to be the next big thing. Super size curb(not available in New York of course).

I also like the location of the pex. You're in the clear, the drywall guy might be in for a little excitement though.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It must be the "new wave" of doing things... I am just amazed by it all:whistling


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

How many of you guys re-flood test these showers if they have a traditional liner. A setter I work with here in Vancouver does this all the time as standard practice.

He gets lots of repair extras from this process.

JW


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Whipple said:


> How many of you guys re-flood test these showers if they have a traditional liner. A setter I work with here in Vancouver does this all the time as standard practice.
> 
> He gets lots of repair extras from this process.


There is always one late to the party......


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

EthanB said:


> I also like the location of the pex. You're in the clear, the drywall guy might be in for a little excitement though.


I am the drywall guy. lol.


----------

